

Markupwand (YC S12) Takes The Pain Out Of Translating Photoshop Files To HTML - kennethologist
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/17/markupwand/

======
oneplusone
I would never do this for a website or web app, but if they could make it code
emails that work in every email client I would use it immediately. I don't
care how shitty the code looks.

~~~
craze3
I don't see why you couldn't use this to create an HTML email template?

------
chimi
It's a neat idea. It'll be a lot of work to get right. In the meantime, I can
send a psd, png, whatever to cssilize and have it chopped up by a human into
great looking html and images and I don't have to piece-meal the psd myself to
conform to what markupwand needs:

<http://www.cssilize.com>

It's like $35 or something per page.

~~~
bevenky
this is still manual. This is the exact problem markup wand solves.. isnt it
:)

------
justinph
To me, this is useful for making testable prototypes, or sites that need to be
thrown together on very short order with a short lifespan.

But unless they're able to generate responsive layouts and markup that's not
semantic & clean, it's not useful beyond that.

~~~
yesimahuman
I'm working on something that hopefully will, if you're using Bootstrap as a
base: <http://jetstrap.com/>

Of course, this is not a photoshop->responsive tool, but it skips the first
part.

~~~
alagu
That is interesting, just added myself to alpha list. Eager to try it out!

~~~
yesimahuman
Thanks! We are going to be rolling out the alpha really soon, just fixing some
annoying bugs.

------
dsawler
I don't understand how people are still designing for the web in an image
manipulation application. There are so many other tools out there today to get
you to a design much quicker than Photoshop.

~~~
nlh
Maybe you could give some examples of those tools? I'm not asking to be snarky
- I'm genuinely curious.

~~~
paulmckeever
There are quite a few new services emerging that are making designers less
dependent on drawing tools:

* Gridset (<http://gridsetapp.com>) -- for working out your grid and bringing it into a prototype

* Typecast (<http://beta.typecastapp.com>) -- design with web fonts

* Easel (<http://easel.io>) -- a browser-based alternative to Fireworks

* CSS Piffle (<http://csspiffle.com>) -- haven't actually used this yet but looks similar to Easel from the outside

* Adobe Muse (<http://www.adobe.com/products/muse.html>) -- not well received but maybe an indication of Adobe's future direction

[disclaimer: I'm part of the Typecast team].

Photoshop and Fireworks are great and I don't see many designers abandoning
desktop software entirely. But I think there are plenty of tools that can help
you get into the browser more quickly.

------
alagu
Thanks for HN Post! Could you please add (YCS12) to the title?

~~~
samstave
How can I get on the closed beta?

~~~
haxplorer
It is open for everyone now. You could sign up on the website

<http://www.markupwand.com/signup>

------
kevinwdavid
Interesting idea..Love it just signed up.

